# Kernel module parameters

## Kobboi

I know you can load modules and specify the values of certain module parameters. But is there a way to get the values of those parameters, somewhere after loading?

----------

## Sadako

Yeah, in /sys/module/, you should find a subdirectory for many modules, and a "parameters" directory within those, you can get the current value of each param with cat, and can even set a few at runtime with echo.

----------

## ursusca

Hello,

It depends on the specific module. Some modules have one or more parameters under /sys/module/<module_name>/parameters.

There is a method. module_param_call.

Try this links 

http://tecbites.blogspot.com/2009/07/using-moduleparamcall-for-linux-kernel.html

http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/82824-linux-kernel-module-parameters.html

or 

```
man modinfo
```

I hope it will help you.

----------

